# I am English



## zefee

Hey guys, I just wondered how I would say this?

Hi, I am from england and my Japanese isn't that good, so I am sorry if I


----------



## Dexter88

I think it should be
私は イギリス人です
(watashi ha igirisu jin desu)


----------



## wathavy

Or, if you put a stress on 'English' not 'British',
Watashi wa Ingland jin desu.
わたしは、イングランド人です。
This will puzzle off most of Japanese.
Watashi wa Ingland shusshin desu.
わたしは、イングランドしゅっしん　です。
Which means ' I was born in England and brought up in England.' or somewhat like that.

Cheers.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I understood wathavy's point.

But as the location of zefee is mentioned as "England", 
私はイギリス人です　is the most natural and easy-to-understand Japanese translation, I think.


----------



## zefee

Ahh sorry guys, I guess my PC lagged or something, it didn't post the whole message ^_^

Hi, I am from England and my Japanese isn't that good, so I am sorry if I make some mistakes when talking. is what it should have read.

Thanks.

zef


----------



## Toseii

*私はイギリス人ですので、日本語は上手ではありません。間違いことがあったら、ごめんなさい。*
I think it's better for a  beginner to express his/her foreign language.


----------



## wathavy

Hi.
I guess some of us overlooked that UK or Great Britain is the United kingdom of 4 parts.
When one says English that doesn't mean he or she says that he or she is from UK.
He or she clarifies he or she is from England.
Same goes with Wales and Scotland and Island.

I don't remember how often and how much depth I was told by them but they usually say which part of UK they are from.

So, ' I am English.' supposed to be '私は、イングランドから来ました.' precisely.
Not 'わたしは、イギリス人です。' because in Japanese 'イギリス人' means all fours.

Only when the original English was 'I am from UK.' the translation should be '私はイギリス人です。'.
I think.


----------



## zefee

I believe I am right in saying that this would be correct for I am from Coventry, England then? as it is what I was told by an old friend from Japan.
私はイギリスのコベントリしゅしんです。
zef


----------



## Flaminius

You are very close, *zefee*.

It's しゅっしん (_shusshin_; with the small つ) and usually written 出身.

Thus the correct form is:
私はイギリスのコベントリ出身です。

N.B.:
Additionally, コベントリー is also a popular transcription for Coventry.


----------



## zefee

Ahh thank you very much, I am not that familiar with many kanji at the moment, so thankyou for both corrections.

zef


----------

